
Harvard CS229r, MIT 6.S898 Proofs, Beliefs and Algorithms Through Sum of Squares - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBYVGNEsnLKw3qvhZ0xOy3Q
======
seycombi
Fall 2016, Instructors: Boaz Barak and Pablo Parrilo. Notes + Schedule at
[http://www.boazbarak.org/sos/](http://www.boazbarak.org/sos/) Lecture videos
in youtube link in title

